# SF Bay Area



## Chrislight (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Scott and welcome to VI!  You may want to share some of your compositions in the Member's Composition forum. Have fun!


----------



## choir (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Scott,welcome to Vi-Control, have fun


----------

